# Pics/examples Of Cracks, Etc. That Should Be Filled With Dicor



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Just looking to see if anyone has some examples (using pictures), of what cracks MUST be dealt with, etc. I know sometimes caulk cracks, but it's just a surface crack.

I also want to check caulk on all trim (sides meet top, etc.) - Dicor again there?

Caulk along the top of cargo doors - Dicor? Do you remove the old caulk, or just clean and put new caulk over?

That's the project for this weekend.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Where ever caulk is cracked, chalky, or is coming off, the caulk should be completely removed. The area should be cleaned thoroughly of any caulk residue or oils. Isopropyl Alcohol does a good job without damaging finishes. Sap, pitch and some stubborn grime is easily removed with hand sanitizer.

Camper sides, doors, trim and such I have used a good quality exterior caulk. On the roof, roof seams, and around penetrations, use DICOR and EDPM tape if necessary. Inspect roof at least yearly. Treat any areas showing wear of damage.

There ya go...

Eric


----------

